# prise de courant pour les USA ???



## Luba (9 Janvier 2003)

bonjour, je dois partir aux USa, comment ça marche pour brancher mon nouvel ibook800 (bloc secteur blanc) là bas ?

est-ce que un simple adaptateur suffit  (y'a pas un  problème de voltage ?220 / 110 ?))

merci de vos réponses urgentes, j'avais pas pensé à ce problème !! )


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2003)

Vérifie sur ton alim apple, c'est écrit dessus. En principe les alims apple marchent pour 100-240V et 50-60 Hz sans problème. Il faut juste rajouter un adaptateur physique pour les broches.


----------



## Luba (9 Janvier 2003)

c'est le genre de truc dont j'aimerai être SUR ! ;-)
j'irais faire un tour place boulnois demain...

merci !


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2003)

Je n'ai pas d'ibook blanc sous la main. Je sais (par des gens qui sont allés aux US) que c'était bon pour les ibooks première génération, les firewire (comme le mien), les Tibook 400. C'était déjà le cas pour les macs de bureau, il y a 10 ans.

PS Je te le répète c'est écrit sur l'adaptateur (parallélipipède blanc pour le tien si je ne me trompe pas). Sur le mien (disque) : input AC 100-240 V, 50-60 Hz. Maintenant, on n'a jamais tort de vérifier plutôt 2 fois qu'une.


----------



## Pitchoune (9 Janvier 2003)

Hello!

Il te suffit de mettre une fiche pour les USA. L'adaptateur blanc est compatible pour le voltage!


----------



## krigepouh (9 Janvier 2003)

Salut !
Je confirme j'étais cet été aux EUA avec mon "vieux" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tita 550 (à vendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) une simple fiche américaine m'a suffit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## cens1 (23 Janvier 2008)

Salut ,


J 'ai commande un Mac mini aux states , je voulais savoir quel genre d 'adaptateur faut il utiliser pour le relier a nos prises francaises ?

Est que ceci fait l 'affaire ?

http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/acce...adaptateur_us_eur.pl?m=-1&pmin=2&pmax=65&so=0


Les prise US n 'ont pas de terre ??? 

Merci .


----------

